# KG381i - source for small parts (Chas?)



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

Just picked up a very used 381 which I plan to build up as a second bike - my main ride is also a 381 so yeah I am a big fan of the X81 series (gotta love that slack geometry, especially on smaller frames). Just wondering, does any of you know where I might find small parts? In particular I am looking for cable guides and those little plastic flanges that go on the entry/exit points of the internal cable route. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks much.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Chas,

You might make note and pass on to French headquarters about the desire of some folks (especially those with relatively long femurs for their leg length) for slacker STA's on smaller frame sizes. Maybe it's "too expensive", but how about adding a slacker STA variant of existing frames? So for example, a 51 (Small) now comes in 74.5 deg STA. How about adding a 73 or 73.5 deg STA option? Perhaps this would get you enough extra sales to make up for the extra production and inventory expenses. In the olden days ('80s) Alan actually made carbon frames and aluminum frames in 1 cm seat tube size increments, with most sizes having two different top tube length, STA combinations.


----------



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Chas,
> 
> You might make note and pass on to French headquarters about the desire of some folks (especially those with relatively long femurs for their leg length) for slacker STA's on smaller frame sizes. Maybe it's "too expensive", but how about adding a slacker STA variant of existing frames? So for example, a 51 (Small) now comes in 74.5 deg STA. How about adding a 73 or 73.5 deg STA option? Perhaps this would get you enough extra sales to make up for the extra production and inventory expenses. In the olden days ('80s) Alan actually made carbon frames and aluminum frames in 1 cm seat tube size increments, with most sizes having two different top tube length, STA combinations.


How about just bring back the 481sl - please?


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

*Parts for x81 series..*

Gotta love those x81 series, I have a 281 and a 481 myself...

For parts for the x81 series I have used the german company profirad.de. A little slow, but they got me what I wanted. Don't know about shipping outside of EU. If you need help with translation, please let me know.


----------

